# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  First winter storm....

## MIke R

Wednesday into Thursday....


in our world, the timing of that would be called "perfect world scenario"

:eagerness:

----------


## andynap

I'm not liking it here- a transit mess

----------


## LindaP

In my world, I am calling it a nightmare, as we try and get outta here early Thanksgiving AM to fly to Denver......grrrrrrr

----------


## amyb

Linda leave as soon as you can....

----------


## MIke R

> In my world, I am calling it a nightmare, as we try and get outta here early Thanksgiving AM to fly to Denver......grrrrrrr




I Just got out of school and we had 14 out (out of 29) today as they opted to get out of Dodge today and avoid the mess tomorrow

----------


## jeffbg

> Wednesday into Thursday....
> 
> 
> in our world, the timing of that would be called "perfect world scenario"
> 
> :eagerness:



Like the restaurant question, I think this is highly subjective and will only produce mild entertainment.  I guess it differs as to whether you are trying to get somewhere via transit  :Happy-To-Mad: .  As for us, we have 80 degree whether, dry and sunny.

----------


## MIke R

agree....

for us it means every person that was on the fence about coming skiing this weekend...will now come....an accurate guess is that a storm a day or two before a major holiday is worth about a 30% increase in business for lodging, food, and retail....a rising tide floats all boats!

plus for us we are ski bums....we dont want sunny and 80 until May!!!

----------


## MIke R

The storm has passed keaving behind a little more than a foot of snow and this beautiful sunrise

----------


## BBT

[QUOTE=Mike R;904234]The storm has passed keaving behind a little more than a foot of snow and this beautifuL

bothing better than new fresh snow on the mountain. Enjoy

----------

